# Women: Do you think military men are hot?



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

What the poll says.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

No


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I've never really known/met any people in any form of military outside of my extended family. If I did it wouldn't be because they were in the military.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Not specifically. Can't swing a dead cat here without hitting someone who's done military service. Conscription and all that.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I guess physically, I wouldn't date one though.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

The moment I saw the title, I knew who the OP was going to be. I'm a guy, so I can't say anything about attraction, but as someone who grew up in a military family, trust me, the whole ideology is overrated, and it would probably be even worse in the US.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Ntln said:


> The moment I saw the title, I knew who the OP was going to be.


^


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Speaking from experience, a military uniform is an easy way to get laid. You know, if you don't have SA.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

When I see them in their fatigues riding their motorcycles. It just makes me wet my panties.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

It'd be hard to avoid in a country with compulsory service. In America it's a turnoff for me.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Sorry lol. I was so bored. This is what happens when you're up at 6 am in the morning and haven't slept yet...


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Why do you find them attractive btw? The uniform, what they do. or they are just hot anyways?


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

No.


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

No.
I blame a family history of soldiers and sailors. Any attraction that was left for anyone in the military was thoroughly squashed by squaddies, at least any attraction for them based on the fact they were military men.


----------



## CheekyBunny (Nov 10, 2013)

Nope. I don't dig that hairstyle.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

I think military men are sexy, but I'm not sure I'd want to date one.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Not at all


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> You'd love it over here Blu, you'd be like a kid in a candy shop, nothing but burly military men and guns paradise.


Is it an Army or Air Force base?


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Yes, yes & yes.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

go to the end!




mmmm, it's strange to c Hadron still single!:roll


----------



## Rigormortis (Jan 21, 2013)

I do have a fetish for those outfits. Hnnnnggg.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

straightarrows said:


> mmmm, it's strange to c Hadron still single!:roll


IDF women are HOT!


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

*How 'bout . . . . . *


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

nubly said:


> IDF women are HOT!


Nubly..... grow-up!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

nubly said:


> IDF women are HOT!


:yes


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

RadnessaurousRex said:


>


not sure about those arabs!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

straightarrows said:


> Nubly..... grow-up!


Oh those IDF certainly make my nubly grow up.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

straightarrows said:


> mmmm, it's strange to c Hadron still single!:roll


Oh no.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

RelinquishedHell said:


> :yes


I've seen enough lesbian porn to know what happens when girls get together in their underwear :boogie


----------



## Bluestar29 (Oct 26, 2013)

IDF female soldier <3


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


>


It's getting a little hot in here.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

*Thread hijack* "Post the cutest military girls you've ever seen".


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Hmmm, anyone can join the IDF as long as you're Jewish right? I think I'm going to convert.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

RelinquishedHell said:


> *Thread hijack* "Post the cutest military girls you've ever seen".


:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Wow,,,,,,this arab girl looks wild!


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

meganmila said:


> Oh no.


 I'm woundering my-self!:um


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

He can't be single! He just CAN'T! He has a great attitude towards women! WONDERFUL even!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Hadron said:


> I didn't want to post here but **** it!
> 
> Why do you assume I'm still in the army? I got released 6 months ago!
> 
> Also, how did this thread turn into a thread about IDf ****s? lol. And yeah, most of them are ****s. I dated one when I was in the army and she was one too many. Only been with her a few months. Then again, I can't seem to be able to keep relationships for too long (broke with my gf of almost 2 months today - also why I felt compelled to post here)


Lol, don't lie now. The only reason you'd be this hostile is if the other guys in your unit were getting some and you weren't.

What's your problem with girls that are more "open" anyways? Girls like that are a lot of fun


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

only if its Tom Cruise in Top Gun <3 Maverick


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

lol wow how did my thread turn into this? :lol

I have two upcoming dates with two Air Force guys. They're 5-6 hours apart from me and both are coming down three days for weekend and rent a motel/hotel. Obviously two different weekends, I can't wait.


----------



## Ironyinivory (Nov 23, 2013)

nope


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

opcornopcorn:whip


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

MidnightBlu said:


> lol wow how did my thread turn into this? :lol
> 
> I have two upcoming dates with two Air Force guys. They're 5-6 hours apart from me and both are coming down three days for weekend and rent a motel/hotel. Obviously two different weekends, I can't wait.


Knowing how women flock towards military men, I'd have to question the quality of an air man desperate enough to go out of his way for some strange.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

nubly said:


> Knowing how women flock towards military men, I'd have to question the quality of an air man desperate enough to go out of his way for some strange.


Dafuq? Are you saying I'm strange and unworthy? :sus

Quality of an airman desperate enough to go out with someone strange. That's harsh... I'm not a bad person...


----------



## ericastooge (May 20, 2009)

I think they are handsome, but I don't agree why they joined the service. They're fighting for nothing. I wouldn't want to marry a military nor police officer.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

MidnightBlu said:


> Dafuq? Are you saying I'm strange and unworthy? :sus
> 
> Quality of an airman desperate enough to go out with someone strange. That's harsh... I'm not a bad person...


Strange = hook up.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

ericastooge said:


> I think they are handsome, but I don't agree why they joined the service. They're fighting for nothing. I wouldn't want to marry a military nor police officer.


I don't know, I would LOVE to marry a military man, not a police officer though.

nubly: Thanks for letting me know lol. I have never heard of that term and I've never met an Airman that wanted to hook up. All the sleazy and hook up guys are Navy. :lol


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Sorry that I like military guys.


----------

